# la l final en Portugues



## panjabigator

¿Cómo se pronuncia la l final en Portuguese, como por ejemplo, en la palabra “Brasil.”  Según este sitio, es parecida a la “w” de la palabra inglesa “few” pero no veo o escucho como es.  ¿Qué pensáis?

   Muito obrigado de antimanho.


----------



## Outsider

panjabigator said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia la l final en Portuguese, como por ejemplo, en la palabra “Brasil.”  Según este sitio, es parecida a la “w” de la palabra inglesa “few” pero no veo o escucho como es.  ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> Muito obrigado de antemão.


Esa descripción no es muy buena (auque el sitio de Sonia no sea malo, en general!) Es más como la "w" de "now" o "tow".

La pronuncia de la L final de sílaba en portugués depiende del dialecto. En la mayor parte de Brasil se pronuncia [w], pero no en todo el Brasil. Y en Portugal es una "dark L".


----------



## spielenschach

*bráz**í**Ï*
**


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu, pessoalmente, pronuncio o "il" de _Brasil_ como o "ew" de _few. _Mas, como disse o Outsider, isso varia muito. No geral, eu achei a descrição do site apropriada.


----------



## Outsider

Marcio Afonso said:


> Eu, pessoalmente, pronuncio o "il" de _Brasil_ como o "ew" de _few_.


Quer dizer que pronuncia "Braziú"? 
"Ew" = iú em inglês.


----------



## kurumin

fácil ['fasiw] ou ['fasjw] (sílabas átonas)

mas

Brasil [bra'ziw] (sílabas tônicas)

(Na verdade, não é bem [w] (consoante) mas [u] (semivogal),
[w] ocorre só com : culto ['kuwt_u_])


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Outsider said:


> Quer dizer que pronuncia "Braziú"?
> "Ew" = iú em inglês.


 
Hmmm... talvez eu pronuncie "few" de maneira incorreta, então, porque para mim soa o mesmo. Aliás, para mim tanto o "ew" de _few, _o "il" de _Brasil _e, por exemplo, o "eel" de _feel _têm o mesmo som. Mas talvez eu esteja ignorando as sutis diferenças entre eles que meus ouvidos não conseguem captar.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que é uma pequena imperfeição do seu sotaque em inglês. "Ew" é o ditongo crescente [iú], apesar das aparências. As palavras "ewe" e "you" são homófonas, e "new" rima com "you", por exemplo.

"Feel" pronuncia-se com um [l] (ou com o dark L [l]) na grande maioria dos dialectos do inglês, [fil]. (Em alguns dialectos do sul de Inglaterra diz-se algo como [fiu], ditongo decrescente, mas é uma pronúncia que não se considera normativa.)


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Outsider said:


> Penso que é uma pequena imperfeição do seu sotaque em inglês. "Ew" é o ditongo crescente [iú], apesar das aparências. As palavras "ewe" e "you" são homófonas, e "new" rima com "you", por exemplo.
> 
> "Feel" pronuncia-se com um [l] (ou com o dark L [l]) na grande maioria dos dialectos do inglês, [fil]. (Em alguns dialectos do sul de Inglaterra diz-se algo como [fiu], ditongo decrescente, mas é uma pronúncia que não se considera normativa.)


 
Ah, sim! Obrigado pela explicação, muito interessante!


----------



## LusitanWarrior

O L no fim de uma palavra no Brasil soa-me como U.

Ex.: Brasil - Bràziu

Em Portugal Brasil - Brazile


----------



## Marcio Afonso

LusitanWarrior said:


> O L no fim de uma palavra no Brasil soa-me como U.
> 
> Ex.: Brasil - Bràziu
> 
> Em Portugal Brasil - Brazile


 
Realmente. Eu não tenho muito contato com o Português de Portugal, mas sempre achei o "l" final lusitano com um som muito mais próximo daquele do Espanhol.


----------



## Alandria

Como é esse "dark L"? Não consigo achá-lo no IPA.


----------



## Outsider

O _dark L_. Encontra aqui uma descrição interessante.


----------



## pkogan

Marcio Afonso said:


> Realmente. Eu não tenho muito contato com o Português de Portugal, mas sempre achei o "l" final lusitano com um som muito mais próximo daquele do Espanhol.


Alguém por aqui que conheça a variedade gaúcha? Gostaria de consultar o som do "L" final de sílaba que ainda alguns gaúchos empregam no Rio Grande do Sul é semelhante ao som do "L" do português europeu (velar com a ponta da língua recuando e tocando no véu palatino) ou é similar ao "L" do espanhol (alveolar com a ponta da língua tocando nos alvéolos, próximos aos dentes superiores), ou seja, o mesmo som usado no português brasileiro no ínicio de sílaba.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, isso é pro super@guilhenning... Catarinense, mas vizinho...


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Ah, isso é pro super@guilhenning... Catarinense, mas vizinho...


O @guihenning é barriga-verde? Achava que ele era comedor de pinhão e bebedor de leitê quentê.


----------



## guihenning

Pois sim, @Guigo, sou curitiboca, mas só tomo lêitchi quêntchi como a maioria dos brasileiros pois os meus pais vêm do interior do PR e eu cresci na região metropolitana de Curitiba, onde “leite quente” ou “lêiti quênti” são  bem mais raros que lêitchi quêntchi.



pkogan said:


> Alguém por aqui que conheça a variedade gaúcha? Gostaria de consultar o som do "L" final de sílaba que ainda alguns gaúchos empregam no Rio Grande do Sul é semelhante ao som do "L" do português europeu (velar com a ponta da língua recuando e tocando no véu palatino) ou é similar ao "L" do espanhol (alveolar com a ponta da língua tocando nos alvéolos, próximos aos dentes superiores), ou seja, o mesmo som usado no português brasileiro no ínicio de sílaba.


Ambas as realizações existem no Sul, havendo regiões dos três estados que pronunciam seja um ele como o intervocálico [l], seja um ele velarizado [ɫ] como no português europeu. No RS, é provável que a variante predominante seja a velarizada, onde ainda ocorra, que é mais resistente. Onde se realiza um [l] a vocalização para [w] tende a estar em curso.

Pode encontrar mais detalhes aqui, nas últimas páginas.


----------

